# Welcome back



## rabbitislove (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dchpNwjfxa8

In honour of Wantabelly, myself and everyone else whose found their way back to the boards.

Figured things out in my absence, missed you guys too much, since now all I do is facebook stalk Djudex, and I miss internet stalking like EVERYONE here in addition


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 12, 2010)

Just found my way back myself, thanks! 

Also, welcome back rabbit


----------



## Esther (Jul 12, 2010)

It's good to see you back!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dchpNwjfxa8
> 
> In honour of Wantabelly, myself and everyone else whose found their way back to the boards.
> 
> Figured things out in my absence, missed you guys too much, since now all I do is facebook stalk Djudex, and I miss internet stalking like EVERYONE here in addition



You're welcome to stalk me on bookface . . . I'm not that much fun.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're welcome to stalk me on bookface . . . I'm not that much fun.



I actually have facebook stalkers. People that follow my status updates religiously. Apparently I have interesting things to say at times or something. 

One of my best friends now actually started out as a facebook stalker.


----------



## taobear (Jul 13, 2010)

WB Rabbit I missed you XOXOXO:wubu::smitten:


----------



## escapist (Jul 13, 2010)

I miss being stalked :blush:


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 13, 2010)

Missed you, girl! What is this about facebook stalking? Stalk away, people!


----------



## taobear (Jul 13, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Missed you, girl! What is this about facebook stalking? Stalk away, people!



HEE HEE comere Jen I'll stalk ya :eat2::kiss2:


----------



## bigjmccoy (Jul 13, 2010)

Yay! Eesa Rabbits! Welcome back!


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome back.
I am not much of a stalker though I do have a fb though so then am I a stalker haha.


----------



## lovelocs (Jul 13, 2010)

Return of rabbit!!!
(\__/)
(='.'=)
(")_(")


----------



## Isla620 (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome back, rabbit. I'm back after a several-month hiatus too, so it must be the season.


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 13, 2010)

welcome back :>


----------



## Gyrene (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome Bak Rabbit!


----------



## djudex (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome back :happy:


----------



## Melian (Jul 13, 2010)

Yay! Everyone's favourite rabbit is back!


----------



## veil (Jul 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dchpNwjfxa8
> 
> In honour of Wantabelly, myself and everyone else whose found their way back to the boards.
> 
> Figured things out in my absence, missed you guys too much, since now all I do is facebook stalk Djudex, and I miss internet stalking like EVERYONE here in addition



YAYAYAYAYAY!



Melian said:


> Yay! Everyone's favourite rabbit is back!



ppffff overrated


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 13, 2010)

Melian said:


> Yay! Everyone's favourite rabbit is back!



great, another rabbit to be intimidated by... just what i need


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 13, 2010)

Melian said:


> Yay! Everyone's favourite rabbit is back!


The pink one with the pearls is better. And bigger. Just sayin'.


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> The pink one with the pearls is better. And bigger. Just sayin'.



Yeah, the pink one with pearls got me through some tough times in my life LOL


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome back Rabbit and Isla!!


----------



## StarScream! (Jul 19, 2010)

Also may have found myself back. I've been lurking for a few days. Figured I'd say hello. 

- Starscream!

If you don't know, or remember me...Here is a couple pictures.


----------



## escapist (Jul 19, 2010)

StarScream! said:


> Also may have found myself back. I've been lurking for a few days. Figured I'd say hello.
> 
> - Starscream!
> 
> If you don't know, or remember me...Here is a couple pictures.



DUDE! You're ALIVE! We've been wondering what happened 2 ya. Good 2 C ya again too. Hell now we just have to drag Uriel back. I feel like we are getting the band back together lol. warwagon86 now you... I missed my BHM Bro's.

I wonder how many of the old BHM's have to come back for every FFA like rabbitislove it takes to bring them back....is there some sort of secret mathematical formula to all this?


----------



## StarScream! (Jul 19, 2010)

escapist said:


> DUDE! You're ALIVE! We've been wondering what happened 2 ya. Good 2 C ya again too. Hell now we just have to drag Uriel back. I feel like we are getting the band back together lol. warwagon86 now you... I missed my BHM Bro's.
> 
> I wonder how many of the old BHM's have to come back for every FFA like rabbitislove it takes to bring them back....is there some sort of secret mathematical formula to all this?



Hahaha, thanks man. I've missed it, but kinda like Rabbit, I just had other shit that I needed to deal with at the time.

WE'RE GETTING THE BAND BACK TOGETHER! lol. How you been man?

-Starscream!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 19, 2010)

Welcome back all!

I remember you all fondly


----------



## Bearsy (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome back you gorgeous lady you!


----------



## escapist (Jul 20, 2010)

StarScream! said:


> Hahaha, thanks man. I've missed it, but kinda like Rabbit, I just had other shit that I needed to deal with at the time.
> 
> WE'RE GETTING THE BAND BACK TOGETHER! lol. How you been man?
> 
> -Starscream!



Good man good, a bit tired. Started a new job, just kind of drained but loving life. I hear ya with the real life issues. I won't be on much myself anymore either. Just from time to time as time permits. Speaking of which I need to get to bed. 

Post @ ya later.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 20, 2010)

I missed all you guys and gals....how did I miss this thread..lol.








Stalkers unite !!!


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome back, everyone. I'm never going to bother leaving again. It's fruitless.


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 22, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Welcome back, everyone. I'm never going to bother leaving again. It's fruitless.


Wait, you were gone too? This explains why my sass levels have been so low....


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 22, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Welcome back, everyone. I'm never going to bother leaving again. It's fruitless.



I KNEW IT! LOL! Welcome back!


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 22, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I KNEW IT! LOL! Welcome back!



Hahahhahha I saw your post and I was laughing so hard. Thanks, girl!


----------

